# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  FreeBuds, earbuds, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

consumer.huawei.com/en/audio/freebuds3

----------


## Airicist

Huawei FreeBuds Pro review!

Sep 10, 2020




> More than a taste of Apple.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei’s FreeBuds Pro offer improved noise cancellation"
The tiny buds can screen out up to 40dB of ambient noise.

by Daniel Cooper
September 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

HUAWEI FreeBuds Pro - redefine noise cancellation

Sep 10, 2020




> Delivering industry-changing Noise Cancellation technology, HUAWEI FreeBuds Pro are here to provide a new standard of fully mobile audio.

----------

